# This test is ridiculous....Where can I find similar questions so I can pass?



## slawmunny123 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have been taking this test 3 different times.  I have studied and done practice exams(paid) and have been passing with 85% -95% I dont understand why when I take the NREMT the questions and answers are always so different?  

They say that If I average 85 and above on these emt practice exams you will do fine, but I literally did not encounter any similar questions or scenarios on the NREMT.  I have done at least over 2000 questions on these practice exams..

I know they say this test is designed for people to pass, but damn I feel the opposite way.

I literally dont know how to study any harder than I have been already.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 22, 2017)

JB Navigate is probably the best test prep software. It offers questions similar to the NREMT and it provides the rationale for the right answers. It helps you find and focus on weak areas. 

However, you will not find "the same questions" on the test. The NREMT is designed to ask questions based on the core knowledge you attained during the program to certify you at baseline competency. If you continue to fail, it would seem as though you might have a fundamental lack of understanding of the material. Perhaps the refresher might help to connect the dots for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2017)

What Nomad said. 

Also the NREMT is not designed for people to pass or fail. It is designed to test you to the educational standards for an EMT. You either achieve that passing score which means you have met that standard or you do not pass which means you did not meet that standard.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2017)

If I were you I would:

1.  Take a solid refresher course
2.  Use JB Learning's Navigate Test Prep to prepare for the test
3.  Make studying for the test your job

Good luck!


----------



## LifeAlert101 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey David when using the paid software I'm sure it outlined the areas you really needed to work on have you considered going back and studying the material? I know software like EMTPrep dish out the same questions repeatedly so it's easy to obtain that high average. Reread the chapters,and reach out to your instructor to see if additional help can be provided.


----------



## LaceyA (Aug 2, 2017)

jblearning and medictests.com are my recommendation


----------



## B100 (Aug 22, 2017)

I second JB Learning. It's a bit pricey compared to some of the other test prep programs but the tests really help prepare you for the NREMT. They offer about 600 questions in various categories (i.e. trauma / OB / cardio / etc.) and you can mix and match these questions or take each one separately to focus on a single subject. They also provide explanations for incorrect answers so you can have a better understanding for why you got it wrong.

Literally less than a week after finishing my EMT course I took the NREMT with the help of JB Learning and passed.

Finally, I think it's important to point out that going over just test questions over and over isn't the best way to study. You need to have the understanding of why/when/how scenarios or certain conditions arise for patient care and such. Have the basics down.


----------



## newbierootie0325 (Oct 11, 2017)

EMT prep.com is good too. 100% money back guarantee is don’t pass


----------



## TachticalFire89 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yea man im the same as you i studied for a solid month jb learning doing the whole 599 question bank i have passed every Test on jb learning in every category with 85% and higher i even paid for this app called pocket prep while still studying notes from my emt class but my exam today kicked my *** i had no idea about the terminology they used and to top it off i went the full 120 questions so im freaking out


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 23, 2017)

I don’t want to come across as rude but I took it the other day and like most people I was unsure. But as I evaluate the NREMT I should have studied the book, all the answers are in there. The NREMT tests minimum competency to operate as an EMT. I noticed on the test I could almost always eliminate 1 or 2 answers which made it a lot easier. Sometimes I could eliminate 2 or 3. Know the psychomotor sheets, know your stuff, you’ll pass. I studied for about 2 months on and off and maybe that was overkill.. but I passed at 76 questions. The book I think is the best study tool. I did really well on EMT prep (70-85%) but EMT National training was hard and I scored 60%-80%. But neither truly truly helped. Knowledge is the best I think, test situations sort of helped for the format.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 1, 2018)

I recommend FISDAP.


----------

